# What's your result at Personality hacker ?



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

After getting so many tests as specified in other posts, and being able to observe/type people quite easily but mine,
I took the so called Genius assessment style from Personality Hacker,
I got INFJ, I am curious about other users and your results comparing to other tests.

Still lost in translation between ENFP, INFP and INFJ....





__





Genius Style Assessment


Personality Hacker's Genius Style Assessment




personalityhacker.com


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

I still got INFP, as I said in another post, I’m very close to INTP, bc I’m always in my head ( thinking/daydreaming).

however, I thought I was going to get “J”, by how some of the question were written

like: rules
1. necessary to follow
2. necessary for others to follow but not me

i believe rules are guidelines, not truth but necessary on the surface...but how this question was worded I put the first one. Thete were a few like this ....so I thought I was going to get INFJ, but I didn’t.

some of the questions were good tho, one gave me an idea that I’ve pondering around in my head for a while....
do you prefer your thoughts and emotions organized or. Your surrounding ( something like that.)


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

*Your Personality Type is...
The Advocate The (INFJ)*


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

MsMojiMoe said:


> some of the questions were good tho, one gave me an idea that I’ve pondering around in my head for a while....
> do you prefer your thoughts and emotions organized or. Your surrounding ( something like that.)


Yes, I noticed some of the questions are tough answering to, in any test it is the same, but those are rather quite pragmatic and accurate.
Like no real black and white with me, particularly about feeling and thinking, for example :
"do you prefer knowing others' feelings or thoughts", impossible answering that as I love to discover both depending on the context, my responsabilities, the goal, depending also on the individual in front of me etc etc.

I'm trying to type myself more between INFJ/INFP even if some folks here are convinced I may be ENFP(or ISFJ !!).
'cause I love to make Ne connections. But does that make of me an ENFP, that's the question.
What I know is that I love to be fully connected to the present moment, and if I'm an extrovert, well, I still ignore it...


----------



## jjcu (May 12, 2014)

I got ISFP. I get INFP or IEI on other tests recently.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

ENTP
apparently, fairness is a thinker's concept...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wax Diamond said:


> After getting so many tests as specified in other posts, and being able to observe/type people quite easily but mine,
> I took the so called Genius assessment style from Personality Hacker,
> I got INFJ, I am curious about other users and your results comparing to other tests.
> 
> ...


Nope. I'm not giving consent for emails and to use my data.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

You Are An INFP.
Let's align your personality to empower you in love, career and life.

INFPs remind humanity that the most personal experiences also happen to be the most universal
As an INFP, your mind is fundamentally wired differently from other personality types.

INFPs have a deep connection with human values and the complexities of the human spirit. They are extremely well attuned to mankind’s progression and often form the moral


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

INTJ. Keep getting that lately. I'm not, but it would be really funny if I were. Minds blown...


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

INTJ
boring


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

ENTJ.

The site seems a little scuffed.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

*The Mastermind (INTJ)*


> *STRENGTHS*
> 
> Strategic vision, long-term planning
> Understanding complex ideas
> ...


I can understand why I get typed as an INTJ at least.
I am strategically long term in my vision, a "futurist," and I suffer from all those problems it mentions, but I rather doubt I am one.


----------



## Year Of Caimans (Feb 8, 2017)

Wax Diamond said:


> Yes, I noticed some of the questions are tough answering to, in any test it is the same, but those are rather quite pragmatic and accurate.


I agree

Took four tests based on Jung and M- B typology, and I got "INFJ" for all of them ... except for this "Personality Hacker" site, which says "INFP". Still can't relate to this type.


----------



## Perlanthesis (Oct 30, 2020)

INFP to INTP???

*You Are An INTP.

INTPs help humanity discover new paradigms and ways of thinking...*

As an INTP, your mind is fundamentally wired differently from other personality types.

INTPs have a natural understanding of how data systems work, as well as an inborn skill for spotting inconsistencies and incongruities. INTPs are natural "callers of bullshit."

When INTPs scan data and information (which is constantly happening) they are looking for information that contradicts itself.

The more ‘clean’ and ‘elegant’ the information (that is, the fewest contradictions within the logic) the more satisfying.

Once on track with an elegant framework, INTPs can mix and match information, form new theories and hypotheses, and introduce radically new ways of understanding the world.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

INFP, not surprising


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Nope. I'm not giving consent for emails and to use my data.


You can give us something else baby, don't bother with data, take a deep breath...


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

Eset said:


> ENTJ.
> 
> The site seems a little scuffed.


Why do you think it could be ?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wax Diamond said:


> You can give us something else baby, don't bother with data, take a deep breath...


Innuendo?


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

Year Of Caimans said:


> I agree
> 
> Took four tests based on Jung and M- B typology, and I got "INFJ" for all of them ... except for this "Personality Hacker" site, which says "INFP". Still can't relate to this type.


Interesting, so Fi and Ni...
Why so many difficulties between the infp and infj, mainly when we know infp and infj share zero function.

Why do you think you don't "fit in infp's shoes"?

There is the problem of tests not being that relevant (or let us say that accurate) , but also the stereotypes about such our such type creating believes and ...
Or maybe the tests are not made for french fellows...
Should I eat less cheese before starting them, if I eat less cheese will I digest my test results the same way, considering they won't fit the ideal me ?

Everywhere it's the same insane life taking place, paradoxes, chaos, holes in cheese, whereas us, humans wish we could fill up the blanks, build some dreams up, and every single day, whereas I stupidly think I probably know myself more than 60% at my respectable age, I go to bed every single night thinking "Yes, but I may be ignoring 85 % of me and much more about the world, including my own type".


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Innuendo?


Oh, but I should have noticed your subtype before... I would never have dared.


----------

